# GMAIL Threading will be an option



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

For all of those people who seem to find Gmail Threading annoying you finally got your cake and can eat it too.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30684_3-20018019-265.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use POP3 connections to GMAIL, didn't even know they changed the web view!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent , I have a few people who stopped using gmail for this reason, so good to know its going to be a choice, I use all my accounts with thunderbird and sometime online - so its not an issue


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just checked the GUI, they've added the option already.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I love the Threaded option. Saves time if you ask me.

I haven't used an email client in close to a decade. There really isn't anyting important enough for me to lose in an email so I never bother to download them to back them up.

Would be a different story if I was running a business though. Not sure who the Google Apps Enterprise stuff works. Is Google making sure their clients emails are getting backed up or does the company have to make backups of all their employees email.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

To each his own. I like the fact that I don't have to go to multiple websites to get my email. I just open Thunderbird and check what's come in on all the accounts.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a GMail account because my school account is through a customized version of it (my main e-mail is through my ISP, but I use Outlook 2010 to access it). I thought about adding that account to Outlook, but I decided to just forward everything out to my main account, that way I don't really have to use it. I reply to anyone who sends me e-mail on that account with my main account. Having more than one e-mail address is not worth the hassle!

Personally, I've never found a webmail layout that I've liked. I do leave messages on the server until I delete them, though. That way I can check my e-mail on both my desktop and my laptop via Outlook and see essentially the same thing.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> To each his own. I like the fact that I don't have to go to multiple websites to get my email. I just open Thunderbird and check what's come in on all the accounts.


How many email addresses could you possibly need?
I love the filter and rules you can setup within Gmail.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> How many email addresses could you possibly need?


i guess most people only need 1 - but i have 8

1) Gmail account , when gmail was by invitation only and had to be setup by someone else - with a poor username
2) Gmail account - I use for most of my personal email - with a good name 
3) Gmail account - for forums etc - which I use here 
4) ISP supplied email - which is very rarely used , only for sites which will not accept, gmail, hotmail, yahoo emails - which there are a few
5) TechGuy Email as part of mods 
6) My domain name email - for office use 
7) My domain name email - for my use 
8) A hotmail account , i used to use for MSN, dont tend to use message any more these days


----------

